# Live Bait in Beavercreek?



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get live bait in Beavercreek at about 7 in the morning tomorrow? Specifically, I am looking for minnows, but worms may work as well

Any help is appreciated

Kevin


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

there is a place and I cant think of the name of it. Its close to Eastwood lake. I'll see if I can find the #


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike, 

That place "Traders Haven" closed down. You'll think I'm nuts, but I've been desperate enough to where I buy fedder godfish from Meijer! I seriously think the closet place might be "Crawdaddys" just outside New Carlise. Good luck.


----------



## Figure * (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi!

We sell several types of minnows and we also carry wax worms, etc. We open up at 6:00am and are open seven days a week. We are located at the intersection of I-70 and Old Troy Pike in Huber Heights. We are just north of I-70 and just west of Old Troy Pike, next to the Elder-Beerman's store. Thanks!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

If you head north of Eastwood lake on Woodman, turn left at the light just past the highschool (Stebbins HS), there is a convenience store on the left side about a half mile down. That guy sells minnows, not sure if he's open at 0700 though. Good luck.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I live in beavercreek.

Walmart at Fairfield Mall area has worms. The corner store on Grange Hall and Kemp (Halls Mini Mart) has them during the fishing season. I am not sure if Halls has them durning the winter. I believe there is a bait store down by Eastwood Lake. I not sure the name of the road this bait store is on(it the road that becomes first street or springfield street). Not 100% on this one.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

big_b16 said:


> If you head north of Eastwood lake on Woodman, turn left at the light just past the highschool (Stebbins HS), there is a convenience store on the left side about a half mile down. That guy sells minnows, not sure if he's open at 0700 though. Good luck.


he opens at 8am every morning. carries crappie/bass minows, wax worms, crawlers, and in season leaches and i think soft craws. Fishermans quarters in downtown dayton opens at 930am but right now i think their only carrying crawlers and waxies. Khans on valley is the best we have (sad to say) around these parts unless you wanna drive to gander or crawdaddys. traders haven was the last "true" bait store we had in this end of town. crackheads beat the old man up and robbed him and he decided to call it quits


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you head north of Eastwood lake on Woodman, turn left at the light just past the highschool (Stebbins HS), there is a convenience store on the left side about a half mile down. That guy sells minnows, not sure if he's open at 0700 though. Good luck.


I think thats the one that I'm talking about. When we going fishin Mellon 

Maybe I'll take a quick ride down there. I only live about 5 to 10 min from Eastwood.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Zfish said:


> I think thats the one that I'm talking about. When we going fishin Mellon
> 
> Maybe I'll take a quick ride down there. I only live about 5 to 10 min from Eastwood.


oh god not Mellon!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Z....

If it doesnt have whiskers, I have basically stopped fishing for it! Bigger job @ work plus the fact that I have to watch my kids on Mon, Tue, Wed, Fri, Sun nights means no time for anything else. I say a nice Flatheads caught @ Hyrdobowl though, so I may try it sometime this year.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon.... It doesnt matter to me what species I fish for they are all fun within thier own respects.


----------

